# What is a sump?



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry if this is a repost everyone. I could not get the silly image verification to work on the search. I've got a spare 20gallon tank and I currently am running a 50gal. I've read the term sump here and there seen a few pictures. What exactly is the purpose of one? Should I use my 20gal for it? If you need anymore details let me know. Thanks


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

A sump is a container (usually another fish tank) which sits under your tank. It serves to increase the volume of your water column (stabilizing water parameters), and keep heaters and other equipment out of your tank for a cleaner look. 
The sump can also serve as a large bio-filter. (or mechanical and bio- filter if set up properly) by incorporating your bio-media into the sump (either submerged media or with a wet/dry application)

There are endless possibilities and applications. Essentially, you need a tank, an overflow system, and a return pump. The rest is up to you.


----------



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

So I have an aquaclear 110 I believe a regular tub like heater. Could I just run those to a tank in the bottom and then have some sort of pump running water to and from the main tank?


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

You need an overflow from the tank to the sump. Either drilled, skimmer box or DIY pvc overow.
You will also need a return pump to push the water back to the tank. 
As for the AC110. I would Suggest leaving it in the tank to maximize the mechanical filtration.


----------



## mrsailboats (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you happen to know any reference site or anywhere I can get info on creating and establishing a sump?


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

I have been covering some of the basics with another member here: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/help-building-sump-advice-5320.html 

Once you decide on your stock, desired turnover rate, overow method, and return pump, I can help you figure out what you need.

As far. As. Sump design, like I saod, applications and possibilities are endless. A quick google search should turn up a few designs to help you figure. Out what you want.
You may also find it helpful to search youtube. Of design ideas as well. sometimes a video helps a lot more.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Just a real nerdy technical thing, a sump is the lowest container in the system.

For instance if you have "filter" tank above you display tank, the display tank itself is technically a sump.

A sump pump is a pump the pumps sump water to a highest level.

For a pvc overflow tank a look here:










or an improved design:










Also sumps do not have to be old aquariums. Simply inexpensive storage containers can be used.

my .02


----------

